# Lemme put on my Sunday Best 4 ya!  =)



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

helloooo lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i know imy lazy butt  hasn't posted an fotd in _FOREVER_, soooo here's  a couple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














and a wink for my specktrettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Face:
Studio Fix C6
Petticoat MSF

Eyes:
Frostlite f/l as base
Sunday Best highlight
Goldenaire all over lid
Lovely Lily & Carbon crease

Lips:
Body Suit l/s
Bare Fetish l/g

and here's a quickie from the other day











Face:
Studio Fix C6
Refined Golden bronzer

Eyes:
Corn s/s as base
Overgrown e/s
Spring Up e/s
Shroom highlight

Lips:
Nightmoth l/l
Desire l/g

thassalllll folks   :


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 12, 2006)

wow very beautiful i love em both.i wasent sure if a white highlighter would look good on me but after seein ur pics it just might work but im a lil darker then u.so right now im usin a gold one but imma try and get a white one cause looks fab on u


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 12, 2006)

oooh...I love them both!...the first one is soooo shimmery...fab!...i am loving your lips in the second one, night moth with desire...great combo!...it suits you really well!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 12, 2006)

I luuuv both looks! those colors look so great on you, it totally opens my eyes to new colors I can try.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful look!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 12, 2006)

love the first one! those colors are so pretty with your skin tone


----------



## exodus (Mar 12, 2006)

Both looks are gorgeous June! Dark lips really suit you, you look HOT!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 12, 2006)

Love them!  You look great in that lipstick!


----------



## anuy (Mar 12, 2006)

yay! you post only a few FOTDs  so everytime you post i get excited hehehe. and everytime you do post, i drool all over my computer because it's soooooooo lovely!!!!! i looove the eyes in the first and the lips in the second!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG!!!! Gorgeous! I love them both, but the second is my fave! You have amazing lips girl!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmmm...the color placement on your eyes looks familiar...did someone rub off on you????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You look great!

PS - I miss her!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 12, 2006)

First off your eyebrows are perfect,i love them!!! Both looks are gorgeous. I dunno which one i like better they are both pretty. The lip combo in the second is gorgeous.


----------



## user4 (Mar 13, 2006)

wow, itrs been ages!!! love em both!!!


----------



## anniewayz (Mar 13, 2006)

I really like the first look on you.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 13, 2006)

i like them both 


and oo i looooooooooove red lips


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 13, 2006)

I love both, great looks!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2006)

These are both gorgeous!!


----------



## enka (Mar 13, 2006)

I love your FOTDs and I really missed the for awaile. 

You look so awesome, esp. with the bold lips!

I-need-desire-lg!


----------



## KJam (Mar 13, 2006)

lovely


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 13, 2006)

Love the 2nd look.


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey there hot laydee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love the eyes on the first pic, they are awesome.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 13, 2006)

gorgeous girl! i love how metallic it looks!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

you're pretty. looks very nice.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 13, 2006)

why thanks girls!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_I luuuv both looks! those colors look so great on you, it totally opens my eyes to new colors I can try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
why thank u doll!  yes girl, make sure u post your fotd when u_ do _ experiment!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_yay! you post only a few FOTDs so everytime you post i get excited hehehe. and everytime you do post, i drool all over my computer because it's soooooooo lovely!!!!! i looove the eyes in the first and the lips in the second!_

 
awww ur so sweet! thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_Hmmm...the color placement on your eyes looks familiar...did someone rub off on you????   You look great!

PS - I miss her!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u know it! i learned so much from her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i miss her tremendously  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_gorgeous girl! i love how metallic it looks!!_

 
i'm not worthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not worthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks doll! i walk in your shadow!!


----------



## Pei (Mar 13, 2006)

Hell Yeah! I miss ur FOTDs!
Both looks are gorgeous honey~

The 2nd look makes u look v diff, very womanly feminine...hmmm aren't these two words the same?


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 13, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 13, 2006)

beautiful!!


----------



## Padmita (Mar 13, 2006)

Love the first one!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

Love that dark lipstick on you!


----------



## jeanna (Mar 13, 2006)

I've missed your FOTDs!!
How'd you get your eyebrows so flawless in the second set of pics??


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 13, 2006)

i love it


----------



## pale blue (Mar 13, 2006)

The dark lipstick looks great on you, very pretty!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 13, 2006)

omg love both!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 13, 2006)

So pretty!!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 13, 2006)

ou are so freakin beautiful. You look so glowy all the time....and I looove the eye makeup on that first one...almost neutral but punched up and interesting.


----------



## devin (Mar 14, 2006)

wow sooo pretty! i love them both!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_I've missed your FOTDs!!
How'd you get your eyebrows so flawless in the second set of pics??_

 

lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks babes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with_ a lot _ of practice and a steady hand, topped off with clear brow set so they stay that way!

thanks girls!!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 14, 2006)

both looks are great and pretty!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow!!!!! You're so damn gorgeous! I'm loving the second look, sooooooooooo sexy!


----------



## soleado8 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Pretty!*

I love this look? By the way, what brow set do you use??


----------



## june23 (Mar 14, 2006)

You are hot!

Your eyebrows are to die for!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 14, 2006)

that's HOT!!! LY!


----------



## litlaur (Mar 14, 2006)

I love them both, but especially the lips in the second one!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleado8* 
_I love this look? By the way, what brow set do you use??_

 
why thank u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i use mac's clear brow set  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks girls for the compliments


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2007)

gorgeous! I love the eyes on the first pics.


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 8, 2007)

Gorgeous! I'm loving both looks!


----------



## kera484 (Apr 8, 2007)

both looks are beautiful!!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 8, 2007)

Both are lovely!


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 9, 2007)

I love the high shine on the first look!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 9, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 9, 2007)

wow great!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 9, 2007)

Really pretty..luv the red lips!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 9, 2007)

I see these are a bit old but i must say, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 9, 2007)

What pretty looks! I love them both! Red lips suit you perfectly!


----------



## mslips (Apr 9, 2007)

i really like the first one. silver is great on you.


----------



## SHARKIA (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet Love Both Of The Looks!!!


----------



## Simi (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, I saw first time your pictures. Thanks for sharing. My favorite look is first one. I like both of them


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 9, 2007)

these are both gorgeous! i'm so jealous of your skin it's perfect!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow I Love It


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## linkas (Apr 10, 2007)

Very sexy!!!!!!


----------



## maryland (Apr 10, 2007)

ohhhhhh i love the first look, very shimmery, you look gorgeous, and those lips...love the colour!!!

thanks for the look


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 10, 2007)

oh wow! another blast from the past! thanks lovelies for the compliments


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2007)

All of those looks are gorgeous!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG, you're absolutely gorgeous!!!
I'm in love with your 1st look!


----------

